# never used locally



## Andi_CH (1. Dez 2010)

Wie kommt  es, dass eine wie unten gezeigte Methode zur Warnung
... is never used locally führt?

Woher kann der das so genau wissen?


```
public static String blabla() {
	return "Hello world";
}
```


----------



## Landei (1. Dez 2010)

Ganz sicher, dass da [c]public[/c] und nicht [c]private[/c] steht?


----------



## tfa (1. Dez 2010)

```
private static class Bla {
    public static String blabla() {
   	    return "Hello world";
    }
}
```


----------



## Andi_CH (2. Dez 2010)

Landei hat gesagt.:


> Ganz sicher, dass da [c]public[/c] und nicht [c]private[/c] steht?



Ja, da steht public, aber ............

es ist innerhalb einer lokalen privaten Klasse


----------



## maki (2. Dez 2010)

Hab die Beiträge aus dem Quizthread hierher verschoben da es sich um eine normale Frage zu Java handelte.

@Andi_CH

Der Quiz Thread war als Quiz gedacht wie der Titel impliziert, wenn man dort fragen stellt sollte man die Antwort schon vorher kennen.

Der Compiler kann in solchen fällen prüfen ob die Methode jemals verwendet wird und warnt falls dem nicht so ist (never used -> dead code).


----------



## Andi_CH (2. Dez 2010)

Das ist jetzt wieder eine Unterstellung! Woher willst du wissen, dass ich die Anwort nicht schon wusste? 

Ich habe nur sehr gestaunt als ich die Meldung sah und dachte das sei es Wert unter Rätsel zu landen.

Ausserdem habe ich die Antwort ja selbst gegeben aber es ist wohl sehr shwierig auch die zweite Zeile zu lesen :noe:



Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> Ja, da steht public, aber ............
> 
> es ist innerhalb einer lokalen privaten Klasse


----------



## maki (2. Dez 2010)

Dann solltest du immer noch die Reihenfolge beachten und nicht einfach losposten wenn du meinst du hast eine interessante Frage


----------



## Andi_CH (2. Dez 2010)

Reihenfolge? Ok, dann geb ich das nähste mal erst die Anwort bevor ich die Frage stelle

no further comment ...


----------



## SlaterB (2. Dez 2010)

jetzt bist du aber hart, maki, das ist eine Quizfrage wie alle anderen 

gerade bei Andi_CH Milde walten lassen, der sieht sich doch sowieso ständig bedroht,


----------

